

Gaming the System: How to Really Get Ahead in the Game Industry - req2
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/4133/gaming_the_system_how_to_really_.php

======
petercooper
Not entirely relevant but this is the latest in a long ling of Gamasutra
articles I've seen in the last year and.. man, they do a really good job.

~~~
petercooper
BTW, if anyone has recommendations for sites about non-gaming programming with
articles that go into as much detail as Gamasutra, I'm all ears :) DDJ maybe?

